# New Photo Album of Grand Lodge on Peak 7 in Breckenridge, CO



## dougp26364 (Sep 19, 2011)

I have enough of the album completed to post it's link. I still need to get some better shots of the hot tubs/aquatics area. I doubt that I'll get to the small onsite theaters to take shots of them. Their restaurant Seven won't be open again until Weds. so that one will have to wait. 

The Smugmug Album is at http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...-on-Peak-7/19055776_QcpPzS#1485101114_kJtJd6h

I'll work on completing the Webshots album for those that prefer that server a little later today/tonight.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 20, 2011)

Great pictures, Doug!  I am a skier, so the proximity to the peak 7 lift would make this place a dream stay in the winter.  When we went on a tour of this place last December, we really enjoyed the indoor / outdoor pool (where you can swim between them) and spa area, especially my daughter (9yo at the time).  Why no pictures of the indoor pool?  As I recall, it had a kid's play area as well as a couple of spas.

Krut


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 21, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> Great pictures, Doug!  I am a skier, so the proximity to the peak 7 lift would make this place a dream stay in the winter.  When we went on a tour of this place last December, we really enjoyed the indoor / outdoor pool (where you can swim between them) and spa area, especially my daughter (9yo at the time).  Why no pictures of the indoor pool?  As I recall, it had a kid's play area as well as a couple of spas.
> 
> Krut



I just haven't been able to get to the indoor pool before the rest of the resort guests. Since I'm posting pics with the idea of posting them to the internet, I try to be the least invasive as possible. Somehow I can see an old guy with a camera taking pictures, but not of his family, bothersome to some people. Thus, I try to get pool pics early in the day when there is less chance of infringing on someone else's relaxation or family time. 

Hopefully I'll get some indoor pool pics before the end of the week.


----------



## travelguy (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice pictures.  Thanks!!


----------



## judyjht (Sep 22, 2011)

Is this RCI or II??  Resort number?


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 22, 2011)

Great pictures Doug! Thanks for sharing.

Is this a sister property to the Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge? For some reason I thought they were managed by the same company.

I've never been to Breckenridge but have heard great things about it. Grand Lodge on Peak 7 looks like a very nice place to stay. It's on my list now.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 22, 2011)

judyjht said:


> Is this RCI or II??  Resort number?



I.I. I don't know the resort # or code.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 22, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> Great pictures Doug! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Is this a sister property to the Grand Timber Lodge in Breckenridge? For some reason I thought they were managed by the same company.
> 
> I've never been to Breckenridge but have heard great things about it. Grand Lodge on Peak 7 looks like a very nice place to stay. It's on my list now.



Yes this is the sister property to Grand Timber and one other timeshare in Breck. 

One thing I don't have pictures of are the private theaters. They have movies to check out and you can reserve one of two private movie theaters to watch the movie. Only you and you're guests are allowed in the theater during your reserved time.


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 22, 2011)

judyjht said:


> Is this RCI or II??  Resort number?



II shows the resort code as GP7.
Grand Timber Lodge is listed as GTR.


----------



## Rascalsmom (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures.  I have been wanting to go there; now I REALLY want to go there.  In the snow!


----------



## LAX Mom (Sep 22, 2011)

dougp26364 said:


> Yes this is the sister property to Grand Timber and one other timeshare in Breck.
> 
> One thing I don't have pictures of are the private theaters. They have movies to check out and you can reserve one of two private movie theaters to watch the movie. Only you and you're guests are allowed in the theater during your reserved time.


Movie theaters sound great! 
Have you stayed at the Grand Timber Lodge or other locations in Breckenridge? 
The Grand Lodge on Peak 7 looks like a new property in a great location. After looking at your pictures I think that would be my 1st choice in Breck.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 23, 2011)

LAX Mom said:


> Movie theaters sound great!
> Have you stayed at the Grand Timber Lodge or other locations in Breckenridge?
> The Grand Lodge on Peak 7 looks like a new property in a great location. After looking at your pictures I think that would be my 1st choice in Breck.



We've stayed at Grand Timber, Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge and now Grand Lodge on Peak 7. Grand Lodge on Peak 7 is by far our favorite. 

When the gondola is running, there's a gondola station a short walk away. This will take you over to the Peak 8 fun park (which is actually a walkable distance for most) or take you to the downtown gondola station. 

For us the resort has be best location at 10,100 ft. Granted it's a 2 mile drive down to the town of Breckenridge but, this is where we prefer to be. The resort offers a shuttle to take guests into town and pick them up. 

Next year we'll be back at Grand Timber Lodge and, while I know we'll enjoy ourselves, I have a feeling we'll be looking up the mountain wishing we were at Grand Lodge on Peak 7.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 24, 2011)

Beautiful place.  I can't wait to see the vacation / scenery pics!!  shsaggy


----------



## benwortman (Sep 26, 2011)

*Breck*

We will be staying at the grand lodge on 7 in 2 weeks.  We are really looking forward to it.  We also just bought our first TS week at the grand timber lodge down the hill.  We have rented there several times, and a good deal showed up on Ebay, so we took the plunge.  I'm sure the grand lodge is nicer, but the location closer to town of the grand timber is a benefit to us.  (along with the cheeper cost)


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 29, 2011)

shagnut said:


> Beautiful place.  I can't wait to see the vacation / scenery pics!!  shsaggy



Those are at this link http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Travel/Breckenridge-CO/19055789_7288sd#1482030981_7gfBZsv This album is a compilation album of our last couple of visits to Breckenridge. I have added new pictures from some of our drives and the color of the aspen's, which started changing color while we were there.


----------



## shagnut (Sep 29, 2011)

Breckinridge looks like a cute town. shaggy


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 30, 2011)

You did a great job of capturing Breckenridge in your pictures!  I really haven't been there much in the non-snow months, so it is fun to see familiar places with all the greenery.

Your picture #8 really shows the devastation the pine beetle has caused in the last few years.  There are areas that are literally being wiped out by those little bugs.  Sad.

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2011)

PigsDad said:


> You did a great job of capturing Breckenridge in your pictures!  I really haven't been there much in the non-snow months, so it is fun to see familiar places with all the greenery.
> 
> Your picture #8 really shows the devastation the pine beetle has caused in the last few years.  There are areas that are literally being wiped out by those little bugs.  Sad.
> 
> Kurt



They've started cutting down a lot of those trees but, they have a ton more to go. While I hate to see them cut down, they really need to get agressive with removing the dead trees as they appear to be a terrible fire hazard. I can just see one good lightning strike making the entire an inferno. The problem Breckenridge residents would face is that hwy 9 may be their only choice to get out of town. If that access is cut off by fire, things could be bad very quickly. 

I was told that a couple of really harsh winters could kill off the pine beatle. Part of the problem has been the mild, shorter winters. Last year had a pretty long ski season with heavier than normal snow fall. Maybe if this winter is cold and long, it could go a long ways towards eradicating the pine beatle.

Breckenridge is going to change due to the destruction of the pines. It looks like the Aspens will begin to take over where Pine tree's once stood. While not the same it will be a different kind of beauty. Eventually I would assume the pine will come back and choke out the Aspens but, not in my lifetime.


----------

